# eclipse: client/server gleichzeitig starten



## syntaxerr (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Da ich nicht auf die Eclipse Umgebung verzichten möchte, frage ich mich, wie man client und server in der Eclipse Umgebung laufen lassen kann, bisher kenne ich es nur, dass man immer nur ein Programm laufen lassen kann.


----------



## maki (1. Mai 2010)

Kannst soviele starten wie du möchtest.


----------



## syntaxerr (1. Mai 2010)

Aber wie kann ich den nun zwei Programme (Client, Server) die im selben package sind in zwei Konsolen unter Eclipse starten?


----------



## maki (1. Mai 2010)

In dem du sie startest... was ist denn deine Frage?


----------



## syntaxerr (1. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht genau ausgedrückt, sagen wir mal, ich habe ganz normal ein neues Projekt erstellt und zwei Klassen erstellt ServerTest.java ClientTest.java im (default package). Der Client brauch einen Server, damit da überhaupt etwas passiert. Also starte ich den Server und mein Ergebnis wird unten in dem (Console) Fenster angezeigt, wenn ich jetzt noch den Client ausführen möchte, wird es auch unten in dem Fenster (Console) angezeigt quasi die Ausgabe vom Server wird von dem Client Programm ersetzt. Das ist mein Problem. Ich möchte seperat Argumente für Programm A und Programm B übergeben und das beide Programm in seperaten Konsolen erscheinen.


----------



## maki (1. Mai 2010)

Du hast für jeden gestarteten  Prozess eine Konsole, kannst ja zwischen ihnen umschalten (das kleine Monitor Symbol) 
Kann auch einstellen, ob gescollt werden soll, oder dass die Konsole auf der Ausgaben erscheinen in den Vordergrund kommen, oder oder oder...


----------



## syntaxerr (1. Mai 2010)

OHHH, haha so ist das also...
Bisher nur Client Programme bzw einfache Klassen/Vererbung/Interfaces/Algorithmen unter Eclipse erstellt^^.
Dachte schon es liegt an akuten Kaffe Entzug, aber es war schlicht und einfach die anfängliche unlust nach langer Zeit mit eclipse und java zu arbeiten : D.
So, danke für deine Hilfe, klappt alles.


----------



## Irgendwer (22. Jul 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Kann auch einstellen, ob gescollt werden soll, oder dass die Konsole auf der Ausgaben erscheinen in den Vordergrund kommen, oder oder oder...



Wo genau kann man das einstellen?


----------



## XHelp (22. Jul 2010)

Irgendwer hat gesagt.:


> Wo genau kann man das einstellen?



Das sind dann die restlichen Icons links vom dem Monitor-Icon, solche wie Konsole leeren, Konsole fixieren etc...


----------

